# usb 3.0 Controller und Festplatten

## Obelix

Hi

ich habe in einem Server eine USB 3.0 PCI Express Karte drin. Der Chip ist ein uPD720200 von NEC. Allerdings melden sich die beiden USB Platten immer wieder ab, und bei der Neuanmeldung bekommen sie einen anderen Device Namen. Also /dev/sdd gibt es dann nicht mehr, es kommt /dev/sdf

Es liegen aber z.B. mysql und bugzilla und andere Daten auf der Platte. Nachdem sie sich neu anmelden muss ich jetzt von Hand das darauf befindliche verschlüsselte System erst aus dem Speicher entfernen (cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/daten) und danach mit dem neuen Device wieder verbinden und dann wieder mounten.

Für einen Server nicht die optimale Lösung...

Jetzt gibt Frau Google zurück, dass es bei Platten zu eben diesem Effekt kommen kann. Leider sind alle Lösungsvorschläge (Firmwareupdate / Treiberupdate / etc...) auf Windows ausgelegt.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Ich kann doch nicht dauernd eine Shell auf dem Server offen haben, und nachsehen, ob die Platten noch da sind. Hier arbeiten Leute auf dem Server, die auch arbeiten, wenn ich mal schlafen will  :Wink: 

Über (fast) jede Art von Hilfe bin ich dankbar...

Viele Güße

Obelix

----------

## bell

Das ist wirklich nicht optimal. Mich wundert es dass Du die Platten noch unmounten kannst.

Bringt es was wenn Du die Devices aus /dev/disk/by-id/* anstatt /dev/sd* beim cryptsetup angibst? Diese sind beim reconnect wieder die selben.

----------

## Obelix

...das wäre einen Versuch wert. wie bekomme ich raus, welcher Eintrag für welche Platte steht?

Edit: ich versuchs über die UUID, denn in /dev/disks/by-uuid/ sind bereits lings von der uuid auf das device. Nach einem frischen reboot zeigen die uuids auf die devices, die ich kenne, also weiß ich, welche uuid zu welcher platte gehört.

Ich werde hier das Ergebnis berichten, wenn das nächste Mal eine Platte ausfällt und sich neu verbindet.

Nichts desto trotz ist mir schleierhaft, warum das im Laufe der Wochen schlimmer wird. Die ersten Wochen war NICHTS, dann immer mal wieder, und seit einigen Tagen rumpelt es mehrmals täglich...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> ich habe in einem Server eine USB 3.0 PCI Express Karte drin. Der Chip ist ein uPD720200 von NEC. Allerdings melden sich die beiden USB Platten immer wieder ab, und bei der Neuanmeldung bekommen sie einen anderen Device Namen. Also /dev/sdd gibt es dann nicht mehr, es kommt /dev/sdf
> 
> Es liegen aber z.B. mysql und bugzilla und andere Daten auf der Platte. Nachdem sie sich neu anmelden muss ich jetzt von Hand das darauf befindliche verschlüsselte System erst aus dem Speicher entfernen (cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/daten) und danach mit dem neuen Device wieder verbinden und dann wieder mounten.
> ...

 

Das kann man doch mit udev lösen. Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel aus /etc/udev/rules.d/z99-my.rules

```

SUBSYSTEMS=="scsi", ATTRS{vendor}=="DeinVendor", ATTRS{model}=="DasModel", SYMLINK+="backup-disk-DasModel-%n", RUN+="/etc/init.d/crypto-disk start"

```

So das legt dir dann immer die gleichen links an, bei dem Beispiel "/dev/backup-disk-DasModel-X".

Geht auch mit Patitionen:

```
ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="DEINE-id-mit------blkid /dev/sdd5-----" , SYMLINK+="sdd5-crypt" 
```

Da hast du dann immer einen Link zu "/dev/sdd5-crypt"

Mann kann also udev benutzen das man immer die gleichen "name" hat.

MfG

----------

## fuchur

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Das kann man doch mit udev lösen. Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel aus /etc/udev/rules.d/z99-my.rules
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das sollte bei deinem Problem wohl eine Lösung sein die bei dir klappen müsste. Im Script "/etc/init.d/crypto-disk" musst du dann halt das schreibe was es

machen soll wenn die Platte erscheint.

MfG

----------

## Obelix

Das mit dem automatisch ausführen wird eher nicht klappen, denn es sollte das Passwort abgefragt werden.. Aber alles andere sollte gehen.. 

Meine Hoffnung ist noch ein bisschen, wenn ich über die uuid gehe, dass vielleicht die Verschlüsselung nicht mitbekommt, dass sich die Platte neu angemeldet hat.. Sonst bin ich ja fast genau so weit wie jetzt... Zwar meldet die Platte sich mit dem selben Namen an, aber ich muss trotzdem ran zur Passworteingabe...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> Das mit dem automatisch ausführen wird eher nicht klappen, denn es sollte das Passwort abgefragt werden.. Aber alles andere sollte gehen.. 
> 
> Meine Hoffnung ist noch ein bisschen, wenn ich über die uuid gehe, dass vielleicht die Verschlüsselung nicht mitbekommt, dass sich die Platte neu angemeldet hat.. Sonst bin ich ja fast genau so weit wie jetzt... Zwar meldet die Platte sich mit dem selben Namen an, aber ich muss trotzdem ran zur Passworteingabe...

 

Das mit dem Password könnte ein Problem werden. Weiss ja nicht wie das Sicherheitskonzept bei dir ausschaut, du kannst aber auch

bei cryptsetup ein GPG verschlüsseltes Passwort file benutzen bzw. hinzufügen, in deine Fall also GPG verschlüsselt passwordfile ohne Passwort und dann noch auf einem

USB Stick gespeichert. Weiss natürlich nicht ob du Zugang zum Server hast und du das Unverschlüsselte Passwordfile zu deinem Konzept passt

und du den USB Stick mit Kabel in z.B eine Tresor gepackt werden kann  :Wink: .

MfG

----------

## Obelix

Hmmmm.... 

also der (und andere) Server stehen hier bei mir. Verschlüsselt sind die Platten nur aus Sicherheit gegen Diebstahl.. Aber alles, was im Haus ist für die Passwörter wäre ok...

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> Hmmmm.... 
> 
> also der (und andere) Server stehen hier bei mir. Verschlüsselt sind die Platten nur aus Sicherheit gegen Diebstahl.. Aber alles, was im Haus ist für die Passwörter wäre ok...

 

Das ist dann relativ einfach. Verschlüsselten (cryptsetup) USB Stick mit Password und in dem Verschlüsselten USB Stick ein Passwordfile ohne Password.

Gentoo unterstützt das von Haus aus. Zwei Partitionen auf Stick anlegen  /dev/usbstick5 /dev/usbstick6. Auf unverschlüsselten Partition  /dev/usbstick5

liegt mit gpg verschlüsseltes passwordfile mit dem mittels cryptsetup /dev/usbstick6 verschlüsselt ist und auf /dev/usbstick6 liegt passwordfile ohne password. 

In "/etc/conf.d/dmcrypt" siegt das dann in etwa so aus:

```

# stick

#

target=stick

source='/dev/usbstick6'

gpg_options='--decrypt'

key='keyfile-verschlüsselt.txt:gpg'

remdev='/dev/usbstick5'

# USB Platte

#

target=USB-Platte1

source='/dev/sdd5-crypt-usb'

key='keyfile-unverschlüssel.txt'

remdev='/dev/mapper/stick'
```

/etc/fstab:

```

/dev/usbstick5                           /media/usbstick5     ext2    noauto,defaults                        0 0

/dev/mapper/stick                     /media/usbstick6     ext2    defaults                                    0 0

/dev/mapper/USB-Platte1          /media/usbplatte     ext3    defaults                                    0 2
```

Gibt auch ein Gentoo wiki/howto muss mal Googel fragen weiss nicht mehr wo. Bei dem Beispiel heisst das wenn Stick einmal abgezogen oder Diebstahl

dann brauchst du das gpg password für keyfile-verschlüsselt.txt von /media/usbstick5 sonst kommst du nicht an keyfile-unverschlüssel.txt auf /dev/usbstick6

womit deine USB Platten entschlüsseln werden. Dann solltest du auch dein ursprüngliches Problem lösen könne da immer ein Passwordfile ohne Password

vorhanden ist wenn du einmal den USB Stick (/media/usbstick6) mittels Password entschlüsselt hast. 

MfG

----------

## Christian99

Bevor man sowas mit unverschlüsselten PWs macht und so, wäre es da nicht einfacher die Platten in den Rechner einzubauen, statt als USB-Platten zu verwenden?

----------

## Obelix

Platten einbauen entfällt, weil es keine "Platten" sind, sonder Plattenstapel. Es sind zwei Gehäuse von Sharkoon mit RAID5. In jedem Gehäuse stecken 5 Platten a 3TB. Der Server selbst ist ein 1HE 19" Server. Also einbauen kann ich leider nicht.

Ich muss mir das von fuchur nochmal genau ansehen, wenn hier die Sonntags-Hektik nachläßt (also wohl abends/nachts). Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, entschlüssel ich einmal den Stick um an das File mit dem Pwd für die Plattenstapel ranzukommen, und der Stick wird ja nicht ständig ausgeworfen, sodass im Falle eines Neuverbindens der Stapel (sollte ein pwd gebraucht werden) dieses über den Stick kommt und das mounten wieder automatisiert werden kann.

Finde ich nicht schlecht  :Wink: 

Jetzt dachte ich, ich könnte bereits verichten, ob seit dem Umstellen auf /dev/disks/by-uuid überhaupt ein pwd gebraucht wird, aber heute nacht lief alles gut durch, die Platten sind beim Controller nicht rausgeflogen...

Danke für die Vorschläge und Hilfe...

----------

## Schorchgrinder

mit dem Befehl "blkid" kann man die UUIDs in der Konsole angezeigt bekommen

----------

## Obelix

leider kann man das nicht automatisieren. Die Verschlüsselung läßt sich nicht austricksen. Wenn die Platte einmal vom Bus weg war, wars das. Man muss dann unmounten, schließen und neu öffnen und mounten. 

Ich hab jetzt mal einen eSATA controller bestellt und hoffe, dass der bald eintrifft. Dann hänge ich die beiden Platten(türme) an diesen Controller und hoffe, dass der nicht die Platten immer wieder auswirft.

Danke an alle, die Tipps auf Lager hatten!

----------

